# Poor mum



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I happened to look on the web page where we got Bella from last night. Couldn't believe the breeders we got her from have another advert on there for more pups. Bella is just coming up 6 months and mum has had more. 
We will definately be more careful where we get our next vizsla from. These breeders are obviously doing it for the money. There has been no after care what so ever. It's such a shame


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That's awful Angie. I am surprised the Kennel Club allow them to register more than one litter a year. I know they won't register a litter if the bitch is under 2yrs and they are not allowed more than 4 litters per bitch. You would thik they could put a stop to this sort of breeding.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think these pups are going to be kc registered hotmischief, it certainly doesn't say so in the ad. They are selling them for £800 which is what we paid for Bella. She also had pups before we got Bella to and they were not registered. 
There has got to be a better way to make money hey!! The ad is exactly the same as the one thet used last time but worded a little differently. 
Poor girl, we were really shocked when we saw it


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in favor of spaying and neutering breeders who do this to their dogs. 

That way that trait might be bred out of the population.

NO one should EVER buy a Vizsla (on purpose) from an operation like this to save money.

Only MY OPINION, of course, and I'll stand up for it every day of the week and twice on Sunday.

RBD


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Totally agree with you redbirddog, Bella is out first dog and wouldn't change her for the world.

We clearly went into this making sure we what we were getting from our vizsla and did not even consider the reputation of the breeder. Unfortunately we found out once we brought Bella home and the aftercare was zero.

We will be very careful next time, as we are in the army and doing our last 2 and half years we will wait till then before getting another v.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I really hate that this sort of thing exists....


Some of the people I have talked to think I'm snobby for getting a dog from a breeder and paying so much. And they think I'm crazy for getting a dog from across the continent when I can just hop online and look in the local classifieds and find puppies for sale. They still don't seem to get it when I explain to them the potential health problems for the puppy......and how hard it is on the mothers.

It's people like that who keep places like these in business.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We are guilty of that chrispycrunch, we looked online and at the time were getting a lot of responses from breeders all over the country. Some rightly were sceptical as my husband is in the army, we certainly didn't pick the first breeder we came across. We actually pulled out of getting a pup much closer to home because we felt something wasn't right. We travelled 6 hours to get Bella, we certainly would not have done it if we had known then what we no now.
It just goes to show, we thought this breeder was lovely how wrong we were. Thankfully Bella at 5 months seems in good health


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

You can just call me Chris 

You tried........and you certainly wouldn't have supported this "breeder" had you known the truth, so that counts for something. I wouldn't feel guilty or bad about it. Just be glad that Bella is in good health. 

It's the people who choose to support these operations who outright don't know and don't care about the conditions.

I read a quote the other day, “In the age of information, ignorance is a choice.”


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Chris, I do feel guilty for the mother. I'm a mum myself and my maternal instinct kicked in again when we got Bella. She is nearly 6 months old and is treated and as spoilt as my 2 sons are. We all love her dearly and she has brought so much into our lives. 
Someone actually asked me the other day if I would breed with her, the answer was a straight no. I would end up with all the puppies as I would be really picky about who I gave them to. 

Angie


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Angie....sorry to hear this, sounds like you have a good pup though...what was the name of the breeder and where are they located....? I'm in the process of purchasing a pup, get to choose her in two weeks time.... ;D


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Haggizbasher, they are from Bridlington East Yorkshire. I can't for the life of me remember what the woman's name was, sounds terrible I no, mum vizsla was called Amber. 
Where are you getting your puppy from?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

When I lost my Weimaraner in 2011, I scoured the papers, internet etc for a Vizsla, I came across a breeder in Lincolnshire selling 3 pups, I went to view and gave the man 200 pounds deposit, Darcy cost 850 pounds in total.It turns out Darcy's mum was into her 7th litter and 35th pup far to many.I found the original owner of Darcy's mum and told her about the amount of pups and litters the poor dog has had,she was obviously very upset,further to this she discovered Darcy's mum had been sold on 3 times and to date we cannot find the person who sold me the pups Darcy's mum is Chataway Kimbra Von Chulak, and has a good pedigree, so why do people treat dogs in this way.....it's beyond all reason....Darcy is such a happy, fairly well mannered little girl......PS the guy that sold me Darcy was so keen to get rid of the pups, he sold her to me at 6 weeks old..


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I really don't no why people treat dogs like this, I suppose in a good way some of the pups go to people like us Darcy1311 who care deeply for them.
Bella is also happy girl, we have a lot to learn still but wouldn't change her 

6 weeks, that is very young ???


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Angie....I did extensive research and spoke to many breeders all over the UK. I was lucky, I made a cold call to a breeder in Ellon, Aberdeenshire and asked if if she was planning on mating her bitch....as it happened, she was only mated the previous day! I only looked at the adverts on Champdogs.....Stuart


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

We had the same problem with Riley's mom. She had his little in January and then another in....July or August. Need to be more careful.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Well it takes forums like this to help educate the people who want to be educated. As for the uneducated or non caring potential buyer? as vizsla owners and fans we all have our part to play,a say in this, and a responsibility to our beloved breed. It saddens me deeply to read this thread about over bred females. As i fear, the over popularity of the V will only lead to more and more of this and overtime will result in a serious decline in the breeds temperament and quality. Just like so many other breeds before it. Buying from a reputable breeder who doesn't breed for money but that breeds for the love and desire to keep the vizsla as a great tempered, family loving, hunting dog that conforms to the breeds standard. Aka breeds for the dual or versatile V. Whether you bought your V to hunt or not doesnt matter, but the breeding should be tailored to the hunting dog, because that is truly what they are!

Joe


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Mass production equals greater cash flow for those interested in maximizing their investment. They don't care what dog it is as long as it is popular and they can sell cheaper than the market they will have customers.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

The internet and good sales people can sell ANY Vizsla puppies to the uneducated. The uneducated are not stupid or dumb just have not taken the time and *real energy* to find out what they are buying.

It has been said many times to potential puppy buyers. Never go see a liter until you have done the "research" and that is not just doing a Google search on "Vizsla" but actually getting out and knowing the DOG and not just the cute 7 week old puppies that lick your face. If you had kids I would leave them home for the first visit. This is an *adult decision *as the dog will cost the adults MANY thousands of dollars over its life and also consume thousands of hours of walks and training..

If it doesn't feel right, walk away and keep researching. 

RBD


----------

